
Artificial Ovaries Could Expand Fertility Options for Chemo Patients - ArtWomb
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/how-artificial-ovaries-could-expand-fertility-options-chemo-patients-180969547/?no-ist
======
trdtaylor1
Their answer of grafting ovarian tissue into place is a terrible choice, for
all the reasons listed. Just make an artificial WOMB, figure out how to
cleanly generate sex cells, and provide the immune system information from
mother.

~~~
cimmanom
"Just"?

